# I think this is it



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

well, the outer track is 22" Radius, and the inner stuff for shunting is 15, that, and the mining area. So I have two different engines for my work load. I ask if this works for a operational stand point? Is it too busy or do I need filler? a third party, er, actually second party would be beneficial. ^_^ Now I can have a loco just putzing around the main line while I can operate locally with the grandson watching both.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

The overall design looks great! Operationaly I would say it looks good. :thumbsup: There are a few spots that need some attention, the spur sections are too short to be workable you will need enough room to be able to move a loco and at least one car, more would be better! The area of the cross track you can't cross on a curve unless you want to make it yourself, not a good idea!


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

the outer loop to the right was going to be elevated, so that is a bridge. and after I went to bed I thougth, dang, I'll have to back all the way into the mine area. I may have to stick a small turnaround in there. thanks for the spur advice.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

Now to come up with a name for it, ^_^


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Mine area

Just pick up a small cheap Atlas turntable and put it at the end of the spur with an escape track. (where you have the 2 forked tracks would work - think about going 3 wide there and add a couple turnouts to allow an engine to move from one spur to another.

The engine would come into the mine forward into the spur, release it's cars on the spur, then proceed forward past a turnout and onto the turntable at the end of the spur. Turn the engine around on the turntable and bring it back out onto the spur, this time you switch the turnout so that the engine goes around the recently dropped off cars onto spur #2.


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

man, as soon as I posted it, I thought, crap, can't turn around and then came up with this. so which is better?


----------



## sstlaure (Oct 12, 2010)

Perfect....


----------



## MrDuane (Oct 21, 2011)

thanks, you don't know how many sheets of paper I've gone through for this, lol. It makes me appreciate what goes into a layout. My only question left, is with two locos, do I need to break it up into sections for DCC in case of a short? I was thinking if so, it's only one for the main line and one for the rest.


----------



## NIMT (Jan 6, 2011)

It's small enough you shouldn't need to break it up at all!


----------



## Brakeman Jake (Mar 8, 2009)

If you need to break your layout into power districts?No.If you'd be better to?This is up to you.You have a fairly simple plan (no return loop),so that breaking it up is not required.However,if a short does occur,the DCC command station will shut down so the whole layout will and all the locos on it too.With power districts,a short in one district will have only this district shut down and the others will remain active.Your option.....


----------

